# Replating orchids in flasks?



## Dane (Jun 12, 2013)

Can anyone tell or show me how to replate orchids in their flasks? Mine have just started to form roots and are at a suitable size for replating.

Thanks


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2013)

Dig them out onto a sterile towel, sort by size, pick each one up with sterile forsceps and plunk them into the new flask...bottom side down of course....easy.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 12, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Dig them out onto a sterile towel, sort by size, pick each one up with sterile forsceps and plunk them into the new flask...bottom side down of course....easy.



If we are on the opposite side of the world to you, surely we should be replating ours upside down?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 12, 2013)

Trithor said:


> If we are on the opposite side of the world to you, surely we should be replating ours upside down?



LOL :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2013)

Trithor said:


> If we are on the opposite side of the world to you, surely we should be replating ours upside down?



A smart ass in the bunch!:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2013)

That was a good one!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 12, 2013)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::clap::clap:
He fits right in here doesn't he Rick?!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 13, 2013)

Yep! He's a grown on me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2013)

Or is it a "groan"???


----------



## Trithor (Jun 14, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Or is it a "groan"???



Thats just plain nasty!:evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Thats just plain nasty!:evil:


Not meant to be -- groan is what I do when my husband makes a bad pun!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope all this helps Dane!:rollhappy:


----------



## Trithor (Jun 15, 2013)

Heh heh, it has been a very constructive set of replies to a question:rollhappy:

(Dot, I realised that, evil smiley has a big grin)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Heh heh, it has been a very constructive set of replies to a question:rollhappy:
> 
> (Dot, I realised that, evil smiley has a big grin)


I thought that, but then I also realized there are a lot of people from all over the world that might be reading this thread, and might not understand. So I thought I should explain. The English language has its peculiarities!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 16, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I thought that, but then I also realized there are a lot of people from all over the world that might be reading this thread, and might not understand. So I thought I should explain. The English language has its peculiarities!



Thanks Dot!!! 

I had to rely again on => http://dict.leo.org/ende/index_de.h...oc=0&resultOrder=basic&multiwordShowSingle=on 

this helps in most of cases, but not always!

Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Thanks Dot!!!
> 
> I had to rely again on => http://dict.leo.org/ende/index_de.h...oc=0&resultOrder=basic&multiwordShowSingle=on
> 
> ...


I can only imagine the problems caused by English phrases!!!


----------

